# Are all of you or most on AntiDepression Med for IBS-D?



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Here's my question. I have just weaned off of Effexor XR 75mg. I chose to do this after 8 years on AntiDepressants.Now that I have been off of them for 3+ weeks now guess what? I am having IBS symptoms again. The urgency, the nervouseness, bladder urgency. I had my urine tested and no infection. I don't like this and I was hoping to not have to go back on AD's.I guess I need to quit fighting my GAD.So I was wondering are we all on them and which one helps the best?Thanks!-Vamplady


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Vamplady,I have tried Zoloft Effexor and Paxil and they all made me way to tired. Now I am on Buspar and it does not make me tired and works great for my GAD. Take Care!


----------



## Silently Screaming (Nov 16, 2003)

I've been on antidepressants for about 4 years they just keep me from doing something stupid I still have all my IBS-D symptoms. I've taken many different kinds most didn't work and Paxil made me over weight i now take Celixa which works ok.


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

I was on Remeron for about 6 months. Helped my IBS-D alot b/c its constipating! Had no naseau in the mornings, no anxiety attacks while out & I put on some weight which I really needed. Unfortunatly, it wasn't right for my brain! I was very moody, had no personality & wanted to lay in bed like a vegetable!


----------

